# RIP Lilo - Female Veiled Chameleon



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

When I arrived home from work I discovered that my beloved female chameleon had passed on. Unfortunately, she was partially egg bound. She had laid 5 eggs (unviable) but was unable to pass the rest and died two days later.

I thought she was getting better, especially when I found the eggs. She was drinking, not eating and I had moved her into the nesting site when she seems like she was on her way out. Obviously this all played a part.

My male, Stitch is still alive and kicking - but is without company now and I think he's as sad as I am about the whole thing.

Totally gutted... but has made me realise that despite all the knowledge you can gain from books and other people, nothing can prepare you completely for it unless it happens to you.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

shame mate, sounds like a lovely animal.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

hay sorry to hear rip lilo
dan


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

chin up simon sorry for your loss.....


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Snakeboy (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that m8


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss, did you cry?, i cry worst than the kids when any of my animals die


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

No, I didn't. I was expecting it though... and I made up for it by swearing a lot followed by an evening of sulking.


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

sorry to hear about your loss fella, chin up :wink:


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

sorry about your loss


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

sorry for your loss....  was this her first cluch of eggs?


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

Yes - it was. Although she had mated, as I caught them. Shame.... i still have a very unhappy male cham.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats such a shame.  I lost my female last month after laying her 6th clutch of eggs. Ive since read up that females generally dont live much longer after laying their 5th clutch. Had I have known this I would have stopped breeding her along time ago. Ive bred and kept reptiles for many years but it goes to show you learn something new everyday.


----------

